# Blacklight bubbles



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Has anyone tried this stuff? 
http://www.teknobubbles.com/index

It looks like it could be interesting. I am just not sure what you'd use them for other than a cauldron perhaps? It might be cool to combine them with a fogger in there. Also, unless you set it up where you could activate them as toters arrived, I'd think you'd go through a ton of this stuff running continuously.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you may be able to do same effect with tonic water and dish soap..


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I remember seeing someone posting a test that indicated tonic water glowed under black light but I am not following you. How would you set this up? An aquarium pump with aerator could create turbulence in the tonic water but there would be no bubbles. Adding dish soap to it wouldn't create bubbles would it?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm guessing you would need something with small holles in it to set just on top of water area..then with the pump and maybe a 3 headed hose to push the air towards that to force the mixture thru the holes and that would create bubble..
yes you would need a soap to create the bubble
I am only guessing on this procedure..so if anyone else knows chime in please 
also if you know of a soap you could use that id blacklight friendly to mix with.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Daphne, I saw the TeknoBubbles booth at HauntX this year and it looked "alright", I don't know if the booth had too much ambient light, but the bubbles didn't glow as bright as I thought it would. As for using it for Halloween, maybe if you had a kiddie party, a room full of bubbles, but as for a Haunt, I don't know how to incorporate it. Would work great at a rave.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Lilly, your idea sounds like it could work. I hadn't thought of a screen but that seems like a possibility. 

frstvamp1r, I had kind of the same thoughts as you with regards to usability. My setup is more suspense/anticipation so I actually talked myself out of it working with my stuff a little while ago and couldn't come up with anything else to use it with. I am hoping to build a witch/cauldron but was leaning more towards fog and possibly a mister (if I could figure out how to have a stirring stick and water receptacle in the same area).

Thought I'd throw it out there though, the people on this forum can take something I'd never dream of using and turn it into something amazing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like it ould be good for a clown theme...


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

When I was talking to the guy from TeknoBubbles at HauntX, I don't know if he should have told me but I said "couldn't you just mix like 2 parts bubbles with 1 part UV reactive paints to get the same effect?" and he basically said yea in not so many words. I'm sure one can figure out the right mixture combination. As far as a screen, maybe some chicken wire, since it has bigger "holes" in it to make larger bubbles. I'm sure there are different kinds of chicken wire with different sized "holes". Heck, I've seen toys in the kiddy department of stores that have "Bubble Wands" that are large and round that might fit into the opening of your couldron like the ones here 
Bubbles pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I have them and also a party bubblier thing. If I get a chance i will set it up with black light and take pics to share. Its cool haveing bubbles set behind something...etc...tombstone or something. Kids love watching bubbles.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought of using them in the grave yard just like they could be orbs or something. I didn't know if I wanted to spend the money on a decent bubble machine. The other issue is the orange glowing street light that lights up my yard. I guess I could have the bubbles on the side of the house where there is a shadow. Darn it...now I have to re-think my yard.

My yard is set up for the little kids. It wouldn't be a scary thing just fun. 
The haunted yard/garage doesn't have to be scary/gory as long as the kids are having a good time...who cares what you do.

If you have skellies, then you could put a bubble wand in its hand to make it look like it is blowing bubbles. If you aren't into cute, then that wouldn't work.

Sooooo, if you want bubbles just for the fun of it. Go for it!

Just make sure they are not making the walking surface slick.
There was another thread about these bubbles.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Sounds like it ould be good for a clown theme...


That's what I was thinking this whole time!
.



Haunted Bayou said:


> If you have skellies, then you could put a bubble wand in its hand to make it look like it is blowing bubbles. If you aren't into cute, then that wouldn't work.!


Although I'm not really one for the cute stuff...
I LOVE that idea!
:googly:.


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

I had been thinking of this for my clown room this year. I do think I will try the mixing of the paint and bubbles and see how that works before ordering. $20 for a half gallon seems a bit steep to me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Depends on the chemicals used, but if you can do it cheaper- go for it!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Although I'm not really one for the cute stuff...
> I LOVE that idea!
> :googly:.


Thank you, FYF
I love the gory stuff but I have things set up for the little ones. For some reason I do cute real well. ARGH!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I read in my things you never know existed catty ..
In ordinary light, they look like the usual bubbles, but put them in black light and they glow gold or blue. Perfect for haunted houses, dark rides at theme parks and parties. Attached wand makes them clean and easy to use. Two one ounce bottles, one gold and one blue. 
http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/website/store/product_detail.asp?UID=2007073114260806&item%5Fno=82892&keyword=blacklight+bubbles&cat%5Fkeyword=&search%5Fpage%5Fno=1
$3.98 plus shipping for 2 one ounce bottles


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

don't forget to add glycerin to the mix making the bubbles last longer.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Walmart is, or was, selling bubble machines.
Making one yourself, using a slow motor, a bunch of bubble wands or a wand hoop, placed in front of a small fan. Use a dish so the wands dip in the solution and voila, a home made bubble machine. Surplus stores are great for these parts.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

My sister gave me a small bubble machine last year and I purchased techno bubbles last year. Ran my entire haunt and as I was putting it back in storage was like.....oh my...I never even used the bubble machine and i never opened the techno-bubbles.

SO as I was thinking about this year, I keep wanting to incorporate the bubbles (why not) and ya know....I just cant seem to make myself do it. My house is down right scary, and I think adding bubbles will make people go " HUH".

Cant say I would blame them.


----------

